# Steam engine for my Shay



## Manfred (Dec 30, 2016)

Translation with Google!

Hello,

I would like to introduce you my own construction steam engine for my Shay 
(M = 1: 20,3) . Bore 10 mm, stroke 15 mm, round slide d = 4 mm.


















My Shay






Friendly greetings and a happy new year 2017

Manfred


----------



## Builder01 (Nov 3, 2017)

What gauge is that locomotive? Very nice!

David


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 3, 2017)

Great looking engine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mirek111 (Nov 5, 2017)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Manfred (Nov 6, 2017)

Hallo David

Spur G  (45mm) , M 1:20,3

friendly greetings from Germany

Manfred


----------



## Manfred (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello Herbie

I am glad that you like it.

friendly greetings from Germany

Manfred


----------



## Manfred (Nov 6, 2017)

Hallo Mirek

Es freut mich dass Dir meine Maschine gefällt.
Danke!

freundliche Grüße Manfred


----------



## darco2 (Nov 27, 2017)

Manfred 

sehr schön!!

Grüß aus Slovakei
Richard


----------



## mikelkie (Mar 6, 2018)

Sehr schones modell !!
Ist dieser motor umkehrbar?


----------



## Manfred (Mar 7, 2018)

Hallo mikelkie

Der Motor lässt sich mit einem separaten Regelventil umsteuern und die Drehzahl stufenlos regeln.

freundliche Grüße aus Bayern

Manfred


----------



## mikelkie (Mar 8, 2018)

Danke fur das teilen....sehr gut.
Grusse 
Mikelkie RSA


----------



## mikelkie (Mar 13, 2018)

Vielen dank, gute infomation
Grus aus Sudafrika


----------



## compressor man (Apr 9, 2018)

I love shays, your soldering skills on that engine are absolutely fantastic! Nice job!!

Chris


----------

